# Sound dampening basement bedroom drywall questions



## Ptglhs (11 mo ago)

This is my 1st post so apologies if this isn't the right forum or rambling. I have a 4 bedroom modular (not mobile) home which has renters in 3 bedrooms and me in the 4th. The home was made as cheap as possible so some of the material is pretty flimsy. I want to reduce TV noise and voice noise from the other tenants. I need to demo the drywall in one corner of the room to repair some water damage and I want to go the extra mile to work on sound dampening. Here's what I want to do:

1. Resilient channels on the wooden wall studs and ceiling joists, 16" apart
2. 5/8x drywall on all walls and ceilings.
3. Acoustic caulk between seams, Green glue in between sheets and 1/2" drywall on ceilings and 2 interior walls.
4. Insulation in between joists in interior frames and ceiling joists.

Do I need to use green glue and a 2nd coat of drywall on the non-interior walls?
Will the resilient channels hold that much weight on a ceiling joist?
Should I use Mass Loaded Vinyl as well? I was under the impression it needed to hang limp and I don't have enough space to build a room within a room.
Is there a reason this plan wouldn't work? Is there something I'm missing?

Thanks


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

they make sound deadening sheeting that goes on before the drywall. just staple it up and hang over it. its for theater rooms n such. just drywall wont stop the noise.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Resilience Channels will hold 2 Layers.

Exterior walls don't require soundproofing if the exterior side yard is large. Only do it if on busy streets....definitely no green glue, maybe a double layer. But this is dependent on having good windows and doors in tandem with soundproofing. 

If have venting from Forced Air Furnace running through the space you are wasting your money though. The unit has to be self-contained, blocked from other units.


----------



## tarauk7 (11 mo ago)

I,m a newbie, just getting a house built. The theatre room is on the top floor. I have had safe n sound insulation installed.in the walls which are 2x6 stud walls. Drywall guys are ready to start. They advised that they would install 12ft resilient ch,s to the studs, then 5/8 silent fx sheets, and then 1/2 drywall sheets. Is this the correct way to soundproof the walls or anything else you guys can advise please.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

What are they doing to underside of those floor joists to protect the room under theater room?


----------



## tarauk7 (11 mo ago)

Tonydif said:


> What are they doing to underside of those floor joists to protect the room under theater room?


The room underneath is a spare room and 5/8 drywall was installed on the ceiling of that room. The floor of the theatre room is concrete.


----------



## tarauk7 (11 mo ago)

tarauk7 said:


> I,m a newbie, just getting a house built. The theatre room is on the top floor. I have had safe n sound insulation installed.in the walls which are 2x6 stud walls. Drywall guys are ready to start. They advised that they would install 12ft resilient ch,s to the studs, then 5/8 silent fx sheets, and then 1/2 drywall sheets. Is this the correct way to soundproof the walls or anything else you guys can advise please.


Plz advice if that is the correct order to install the 3 layers - :
1 - resilient channels to the studs
2 - 5/8 silent fx [ same as quite rock] drywall sheets 
3 - 1/2 drywall sheets


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Yes, correct order, some people glue in between seets.... but I'd be concerned about ceiling under theater room also. I have concrete floors, insulation, poly , Res Channels, 2 layers 5/8 and I still hear noises. No vents, no recessed lighting.

In relation, If you have Furnace/AC vents + recessed lighting running through the space this is all wasted money.


----------



## tarauk7 (11 mo ago)

Thanks i will get them to do install an extra layer of Drywall to the ceiling of room below


----------



## tarauk7 (11 mo ago)

tarauk7 said:


> Plz advice if that is the correct order to install the 3 layers - :
> 1 - resilient channels to the studs
> 2 - 5/8 silent fx [ same as quite rock] drywall sheets
> 3 - 1/2 drywall sheets


I assume the reillient channels are screwed to the studs and the layer of silent fx and 5/8 drywall is fixed to the resilient ch,s ? 
How much green glue to use on each sheet between the silent fx and 5/8 sheets ?


----------



## tarauk7 (11 mo ago)

The bmt room ceiiling had 1/2 drywall already installed. Decided to go with Sonopan on top that , with a layer of 1/2 drywall to finish it off.


----------

